# Synchronisation Barre de Signets et Menu Signets dans Safari?



## Benousz (11 Décembre 2005)

Coucou à tous,
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de synchroniser la barre de signets et le menu signet dans Safari car je trouverais cela bien pratique!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Décembre 2005)

Benousz a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous,
> J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de synchroniser la barre de signets et le menu signet dans Safari car je trouverais cela bien pratique!
> Merci d'avance


Bonsoir,
Pas que je sache mais tu peux afficher les signets de la barre des signets dans un sous-menu du menu signets (ça se règle dans Safari > Préférences > Signets : Inclure la barre de signets dans le menu signets).


----------



## Benousz (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon beh c'est pas grave mais c'est dommage. 
Merci encore


----------

